# New Engine For 1990s MTD Yay or Nay



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, a work pal of mine gave me this big older MTD 33 inch blower, but with 1 hitch, the 12 hp Tecumseh was seized according to him.
As it turned out they used it after it was sitting out in the cold and neglected, and broke the connecting rod, as far as I can tell, but did not tear down the engine.
I pulled the engine, went over the machine, all looks pretty good, the front auger gear box looks ridiculously light duty, the drive and friction wheel areas look good, even the belts are in good shape.
I am planning on buying a Princess Auto Powerfist (Canadas Answer for Predator) Winter engine, 420 cc for a good deal less than $400 bucks.
Whats the thoughts on this , of course this is not an old Airens or John Deere machine, have had those and they are built for bullwork and to last, not sure why I ended up selling them.
Currently I do my long country driveway with a Polaris 500 and blade, but sure could use a blower once ina while to get the job done.
Here are some pics.
I am looking for the pitfalls and negatives on this machine, so lemme have it...


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't see any pics,but you asked for opinions,so I'll oblige you.I wouldn't spend $400 to repair any MTD snowblower ever made.If I was given that machine and the twelve horse Tecumseh was good,I'd pull it and throw the rest of the blower away.

I don't know about your area,but here in NH,I can go on Craigslist any day of the week and find a very good used Ariens,like an ST824 for example,or a good classic Toro 826,or even newer models for $300 or less.If I saw an MTD on fire,I wouldn't **** on it to put it out if the owner said I could have it for free and he'd deliver it.Just my opinion,others will certainly disagree.


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> I don't see any pics,but you asked for opinions,so I'll oblige you.I wouldn't spend $400 to repair any MTD snowblower ever made.If I was given that machine and the twelve horse Tecumseh was good,I'd pull it and throw the rest of the blower away.
> 
> I don't know about your area,but here in NH,I can go on Craigslist any day of the week and find a very good used Ariens,like an ST824 for example,or a good classic Toro 826,or even newer models for $300 or less.If I saw an MTD on fire,I wouldn't **** on it to put it out if the owner said I could have it for free and he'd deliver it.Just my opinion,others will certainly disagree.


Thanx Man, but not sure for what......LOL
Your US prices and availability is certainly not the same as in my area of Canada, but that's neither here nor there...
Personally am not a big fan of Tecumseh engines, prefer Briggs and Honda, have had a few Honda clones and all have been great so far.
But since I did ask for opinions (loaded question), would you oblige me on your disgust with MTD machines, or in other words what is you can tell me makes you say there garbage?
I don't certainly don't mind an honest answer, if that answer explains why...thanx anyway


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I am not familiar with MTD branded units, but being a 1990s should be a decently made blower. 
If you evaluated it and it is in good shape, I'd say go for it, put the big motor and enjoy the Beast.....!


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

hsblowersfan said:


> I am not familiar with MTD branded units, but being a 1990s should be a decently made blower.
> If you evaluated it and it is in good shape, I'd say go for it, put the big motor and enjoy the Beast.....!


Thanx Its one of those, should I or shouldn't I.
This unit is not too badly manufactured, metal fairly heavy, some obvious weaknesses and cheap production, but in okay shape.
Will post pics, don't do "Photobucket" so do not have permission to post attachments from my files...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can start posting on other threads post counts move quick, 15 posts and you'll be able to post pics with links....


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

hsblowersfan said:


> You can start posting on other threads post counts move quick, 15 posts and you'll be able to post pics with links....


Thanx again, guess I better get busy...


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Just a qualifier, I am not against Tecumseh engines, as have owned a few , just had more trouble with them, maybe just my luck...


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Were the 1980s MTD products a lot better built than say 1990s and 2000s?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I wouldnt bother unless u can find a used eng for real cheap.


-efisher-


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

tare the engine apart and you may find that you just need a con rod.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

For me it's got two strikes
#1 it.s not a 70s or or 80s mtd
#2 most likely it's a duel shaft engine . if it is,it can be done but a lot more work.
If it was me I would look for another running blower with that $400.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Did Tecumseh made a 12hp dual shaft engine...???


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

69ariens said:


> For me it's got two strikes
> #1 it.s not a 70s or or 80s mtd
> #2 most likely it's a duel shaft engine . if it is,it can be done but a lot more work.
> If it was me I would look for another running blower with that $400.


Metal is a heavy gauge, and its not a dual shaft, I would have stated this from the get go.


hsblowersfan said:


> Did Tecumseh made a 12hp dual shaft engine...???


No its not dual shaft, that would be a deal breaker for me..


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Would like to see some pictures. I have a 1998 MTD YardMan with a 13 HP Snow King engine that has given me zero problems in the last 18 years and in excellent condition because I take care of it.


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Here you go,


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks. It looks like it is in pretty good shape. So the 12HP motor is toast? Does that machine have a 16" impeller like mine? I am surprised that it does not have the triggers for the steering. Do you have a picture of the transmission area?


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

The Q said:


> Thanks. It looks like it is in pretty good shape. So the 12HP motor is toast? Does that machine have a 16" impeller like mine? I am surprised that it does not have the triggers for the steering. Do you have a picture of the transmission area?


will post pics in a bit, this is Canadian model, possibly some differences....


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Some pics, and yes it has a huge 16 inch impellor, not sure thats a good engineering design with the light gearbox for the augers.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This may be a slightly better machine than the newer MTDs. What I would do, check the damage of the engine, if only a connecting rod, order that. If not, order an engine, put it on and use it while looking for a better built machine. Buy that and sell the MTD for what you have in to it or more. In the meantime you have a snowblower that works so you are not in a hurry to buy another machine. You can take your time finding the right machine at the right price. The older machines do use heavier steel for the frame, base, housing, many have cast iron gear boxes, heavier auger blades, thicker impellers, some are really solid, however they lack the newer features, steering, 2 way cable chute control which is a nuisance, I prefer only the 1 way up and down.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I would repower it ...either a tec or clone.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

I'm with most of the opinions here, repower it, but like some say, go for a good running Briggs or Tec, i'm sure u can find one online somewhere for good bang for your buck, and keep the change of your $400 and if anything else needs tlc on the rest of the machine, you have the extra $$. 


If your mechanically inclined, I would always be up for a rebuild of this blown Tec, this method will be dirt cheap, just need the time and knowledge. 


After all of this, if you like the machine, keep it, or as someone else stated, keep an eye open for a better built one if this mtd is not the machine you were looking for.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you could repower the mtd with the 420 motor and if something happens to the mtd you could remove the motor. if you rebuild the Tecumseh motor while you had the 420 motor on the mtd you could swap motors and sell the mtd keeping your 420 motor


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I wouldn't repower any snowblower that was 10+ years old unless it was an Ariens or a Toro


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you could repower the mtd with the 420 motor and if something happens to the mtd you could remove the motor. if you rebuild the Tecumseh motor while you had the 420 motor on the mtd you could swap motors and sell the mtd keeping your 420 motor


Excellent idea...... :blush:


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Sno Job said:


> Metal is a heavy gauge, and its not a dual shaft, I would have stated this from the get go.
> 
> No its not dual shaft, that would be a deal breaker for me..


Well that changes things a bit. 
If you do put a new motor in it the only thing I see as a weak point is the auger gear box. If that gear box goes you still have a good motor to put in some thing else. So I say go a head put a motor in that.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

I've the same MTD 12/33, does good for what it is.
\
I"d advise rebuilding or finding a used engine to repower it, as that 16" impeller with the kit is impressive.


----------



## rack (Dec 15, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you could repower the mtd with the 420 motor and if something happens to the mtd you could remove the motor. if you rebuild the Tecumseh motor while you had the 420 motor on the mtd you could swap motors and sell the mtd keeping your 420 motor


This! I'm as bad as the next guy wanting the best out there, but I don't think you can go wrong powering that thing up with a new engine. If it lasts forever, then you're good to go. After using it, you may find it's going to be fine, with a little care. If you end up hating it, you just opened up your future buying options with a good engine on your hands. Buy something cheap because it's barely running. 

I only say this, because I bought a toro 826 on a whim and totally regret it. It was a fine machine, but it was so heavy duty it really was a tank. I found I didn't like muscling it around. I sold it already, after rebuilding the carb and using it a couple of times. Now I'm looking into a different blower that will work better for me, but not be a workout. Unfortunately, I seem to learn through negative experience. I'm sure I'm not the only one.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

WisconsinDave said:


> I've the same MTD 12/33, does good for what it is.
> \
> I"d advise rebuilding or finding a used engine to repower it, as that 16" impeller with the kit is impressive.


Ran one of these for 12 years. 16 inch impeller with a kit will really huff the snow. Pretty good for an MTD. Check the corners of the housing where the bucket bolts on. This is a weak area and prone to cracking and breaking away. Had to reinforce this area several times over the years. Not a really big deal if you have a welder.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Fix what you can get your hands on. These are not classic cars. In my parts a clean running mtd goes for the same price and value as an older 70s Ariens and sometimes more than some of the lower end Ariens ST machines due to their known peeling paint and broken gear boxes. I wouldn't put 400 into any blower engine though, other than a high end Honda or Yamaha. Find yourself a decent Tec on CL or Kiiji and blow away. I just scooped up a used briggs 342cc with lighting and heated grips connectors for 60 usd. Deals can easily be found with some patience. Fix that bad boy up and post some pics.


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Here you go Guys, new 14hp winter clone engine, some new holes drilled some tweaking and a little more will be needed but pretty good over all...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

This MTD snowblower works well enough, the new Honda Clone winter engine is great, albeit a bit noisy, but not bad.
I have only 1 complaint to date, 1st gear is very slow to stopped, so some issue there, 2nd is a tad too fast in some situations, all in all a good move on my part... Total investment, $404 cdn for the engines $10 cdn for hardware, or $314 USD total


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

This for all you Guys who either gave me the "thumbs down" or thought it about this ole piece junk MTD.....LOL eat your hearts out.....LOL


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm glad you went for it, that machine is a beast and it should serve you well for many years.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

524SWE said:


> I wouldn't repower any snowblower that was 10+ years old unless it was an Ariens or a Toro


Or a Honda or a Yamaha...


Nicely done Sno Job! I'm with you on the PowerFist clone repower. The older B&S and Tecumseh had their time and place of glory, they seemed content with little to no innovation unless forced to do so, Honda and Yamaha were light years ahead, and for that I don't like them. Perhaps it was coupling a decent motor to a poorly designed machine that couldn't toss snow anymore than 15' and no higher than 6', which doesn't cut it around here. My father's first snowblower in the late 90's was a used teardrop model John Deere, it was too wide and under-powered. The Tecumseh engine eventually blew a rod through the engine. He fixed it but it still wasn't worth the time and money to invest in such an old machine rusting and unable to get snow above the banks. Why replace junk with junk is how I look at it unless you're a die hard classic collector and want to have everything original then go at it. It just doesn't work for me, more power and throwing capability the better IMO, especially when the snow starts piling up.

You'll have many years of worry free fun with that new engine and machine for sure! Now if only the chute was a little more narrow and taller on those older machines to turn it from a ski hill snowmaker to a launcher, perhaps it needs an impeller mod.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Definitely put an impeller kit on it, looks like a 16" impeller housing with a 14" impeller blade in it. Lots of room for blowby.


----------

